# I guess this is the bast place to ask this...



## Ken03KBGTvert (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello, first post but been lurking around for a while. Lots of good info on here, thank you for the site. 

I currently have a 39 gallon freshwater, all fake plants and the fish listed below in it
1 red tail shark
1 albino red fin shark
5 long fin serpae Tetras
5 red fin Tetras
3 red eye Tetras
3 giant Danios
1 powder Blue Guorami

This was a Christmas present to me, I had one when I was younger (20G) and wanted to get another one. I've really enjoyed it and now I'm thinking bigger and "cooler/neater".

Santa also brought us a 50" flat t.v. that is mounted to the wall in the living room. It sits dead center of that wall, nothing immediatley left or right or it. We haven't found the perfect entertainment center/t.v. stand to go under the t.v .yet. 

Sooooo, I was _thinking_ about building a custom stand and putting something along the lines of a 125G "under" the t.v. The t.v wall mount is adjustable and I can make the t.v. higher/lower easily if needed. I could put the aquarium under the t.v. and adjust the t.v. height above it where the aquarium would be at eye level when sitting anywhere in the living room. the t.v. wall mount is also adjustable in letting the t.v. come "out" from the wall a good bit if needed. I _think_ it would _look_ good, but my main concern is moisture from the aquarium, I know my 39G needs a lilttle water added every so often from evaporation, do you think the aquarium being under the t.v. would hurt the t.v. in any way?

I saw the "aquascaping" thread on here and fell in love with some of those set ups. I've love to try something like those with this set up.

What do you think?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

I actually think the fish could be heart by the vibrations from the tv


----------



## Ken03KBGTvert (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you mean from the sound of the t.v speakers? Or does my t.v. vibrate in some way that I'm not aware of? If it is the speaker sound you are talking about, I have surround sound with the sub over in a corner, the speakers "near" the aquarium don't produce any of the lower frequencies, if that makes a difference?


----------



## swampcat874 (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't think enough moister will escape tank to effect TV,. If it did, I would think you would have damage to your dry wall, etc. around your tank . I have had and still do have Stereo equipment next to mine , for years.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I think if you put a nice hood on the tank there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

petlover516 said:


> I actually think the fish could be heart by the vibrations from the tv


Your standard TV speaker can barely out-perform a fart, so I don't think this is going to be an issue.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The tank would definitely have to be closed off...glass canopies and using the plastic pieces in the back that you cut to fit around things. 

Personally I don't think it is a bad idea per se, but it is not the easiest thing to decide to move once you set it up. A backup plan would definitely have to be in place. If you plan to get lighting bright enough for plants it will be brighter than your TV in most things you watch and could take away from your viewing and it could make your tv look not so hot. Most things you would not know until you got it all in place. 

Just for reference....I have two 125g tanks...one stands (shortest one) 52.5" tall from floor to top of lights, which leaves me 42" until I reach the ceiling. My 55" TV is 32" tall, not leaving me very much room to separate the TV a little from the top of the tank. The other tank sits 4" taller. Unless the room is big where you'd have a good distance from your TV, I don't think it would work out to where you'd be happy with it. Just my opinion. You could make a shorter stand, but the one I have that is 52" is failry short already. That sized tank with a short stand may not leave you with room for the filtration you would need for a tank that size, ie canister filter. Just a lot of things to think about.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

My 55 sits off to the right of my TV. I find myself watching my fish and not paying attention to the TV. Good thing I DVR most everthing (I hate commercials!)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a 37" plasma TV with two Bowers&Wilkins bookshelf speakers and a Sony 14" sub hooked to a Denon 1308 receiver. I've noted a decidedly apparent reaction of my fish to any bass-intensive things like movies or music that I put on while I'm doing my PWC's - the fish dart about for the first five to ten minutes but then quiet and usually go hide (which might also be due to the fact that my hands are in the tank).


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Rich people (lol) but i do have a flat screen myself :/


----------



## Ken03KBGTvert (Dec 21, 2010)

Holy old post aquaman!!! It took me over 6 years judging by the dates of the comments on here, but I did it. Still adding to the tank slowly, but it's up and running. Built the whole thing myself. Yay!


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice looking tank!


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

Cool! Got a zoomed out pic of the final result?


----------

